# ~~~ قوانين قسم الهندسة الكيميائية ~~~



## مهندس المحبة (25 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء قبل أن تلقوا نظرة على قوانين القسم نرجو الاطلاع على القوانين العامة للملتقى:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t106355.html​
وهذه القوانين الخاصة بقسم الهندسة الكيميائية ...

1- البحث في القسم قبل كتابة أي موضوع أو استفسار ، وسيتم حذف المواضيع المكررة.
2- كتابة العنوان للموضوع دالا عليها ، وأي عنوان غامض سيتم تغييره مباشرة.
3- المواضيع المتخصصة أو المتعلقة بأقسام أخرى في الملتقى: سيتم نقلها إلى القسم المتخصص .
4- مراعاة الألفاظ المستخدمة في كتابة المواضيع والردود ، فأي مكتوب يحتوي على لفظ يعارض الدين الحنيف أو لفظ لا يناسب مكانتنا الأكاديمية سيتم حذف الرد أو الموضوع بأكمله.
5- يمنع ارفاق البريد الالكتروني عند كتابة المواضيع أو الردود.
6- يمنع وضع أي إعلانات من أي نوع كانت في القسم.
7- إعلانات التوظيف: أحب أن أبشركم جميعا أنه سيتم عن قريب إعادة فتح ملتقى التوظيف من جديد بإذن الله.. بعد فترة من إغلاقه.. كمساهمة من الملتقى لحل مشكلة الوظائف ومساعدة الباحثين عنها...
ولكن ستكون هناك شروط وضوابط معينة لهذا القسم...سنفصح عنها في أوانها بإذن الله..
أما في الوقت الحالي فسيتم نقل أي موضوع يعلن فيه وظيفة إلى قسم الشكاوى والاقتراحات .
8- أية مواضيع أخرى ترى الإدارة عدم مناسبتها لتوجهات الملتقى: سيتم إغلاقها أو حذفها.. حسب اللازم..

وأخيرا نهيب بأعضاء هذا الملتقى العزيز أن يلتزموا بهذه القواعد عند كتابتهم للمواضيع..وإلا فسنضطر آسفين لاتخاذ إجراءات بحق كل من خالف...​
أخي في الله... أختي في الله...
---فلنجعل مخافة الله نصب أعيننا عند كتابتنا للمواضيع.. فلسوف نسأل جميعا عن هذا يوم القيامة..
أسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه خير وصلاح هذه الأمة --- 

ودمتم بخير وبركة ​​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء من الإخوة والأخوات الجدد المرور أيضا على الموضوع التالي:
جزاكم الله خيراً... لكن عذراً، الموضوع مكرر.......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136228.html​


----------



## مهاجر (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير مشرفنا الفاضل على جهدك

بارك الله لك في عملك ووقتك


----------

